# Up! Gti



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey guys,

After my recent endeavours of wheeler dealering (one rotten civic type r and a high maintenance BMW) I've finally decided to play the game and buy something new and reliable.

However I never wanted this to be be boring so I decided to opt for an UP! GTI. Fairly rare it seems with only 3000 currently registered in the UK.

Managed to negotiate a decent deal and bagged myself a new built motor. A week later and it's here! I've gone for tungsten silver as my last two cars were black, while I love black I think for a daily I need a lower maintenance colour. Plus I think with the black and red accents it sets it off well.

I requested the dealer leave the car alone and to their credit they did. So much so they left the shipping blocks in the suspension . After pointing it out and a bit of of embarrassment on there part I've got the car home safe and sound. Will be doing the works this weekend, coating every inch of the little beasty which I'll report back with soon. For now enjoy the pics


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

That looks like a nippy little motor bud.

I'm liking the colour combo.


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Looks cool! Enjoy mate


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Do like silver on certain cars and it really suits that one. They are nowhere near as hard work as black but I really enjoyed the challenge when I had one of adding lots of gloss. 

Good luck with it

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

That's a cracking looking car mate! I bet it's a bit nippy too.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cool looking car these. Enjoy and the colour is 👌


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I remember driving a Lupo GTI back in the day and it was great fun – that looks to be similar. 

Have fun and enjoy it Henri! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Very nice, Good little successor to the Lupo GTi (which i wanted back when i was young and they were new but couldn't afford as was a student :lol Nice to see one in a rarer colour, only seen Black, White or Red so far.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I like the look of that!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Anybody who has driven one will say how much fun they are to drive. I'll not be selling mine anytime soon.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words guys,

Got some good plans for it, including exhaust, suspension and possibly a map in the near future. Milltek have built a great little UP! GTI which can be seen here:

https://www.evo.co.uk/reviews/20160...up-gti-review-tuner-takes-supermini-to-145bhp

Planning on using Gtechniq CSL + EXO this weekend to get it protected. does anyone know how long i need to keep it dry for?


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Eturty said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys,
> 
> Got some good plans for it, including exhaust, suspension and possibly a map in the near future. Milltek have built a great little UP! GTI which can be seen here:
> 
> ...


I run the Eibach Pro-street S coilovers lowered by approx. 20mm and find the setup to be a massive improvement over stock. They aren't the cheapest option but worth it imo. JBS have released a stg. 3 tune for these now, running 185hp and 213 ft lb. torque. 0-60 in under 6 secs.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

c87reed said:


> I run the Eibach Pro-street S coilovers lowered by approx. 20mm and find the setup to be a massive improvement over stock. They aren't the cheapest option but worth it imo. JBS have released a stg. 3 tune for these now, running 185hp and 213 ft lb. torque. 0-60 in under 6 secs.


Jesus! Tbh I'm not sure it needs that much more power really, I'm going to get a set of coil overs for it. Just difficult deciding on which ones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Enjoy it mate :thumb: 

Looking forward to your updates...


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Crackin wee cars, we had a High Up!. I traded it for the X1, but now wish I kept it for running around town in all honesty. Our was the 90BHP model, but was a go-kart around the back roads, sat at 'some miles and hour' on the motorway all the way up and down from Glasgow - Halifax and easy around town. 

I often kick myself about that wee car


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Few bits done today,

wheels off cleaned and coated in Gyeon rim.



















Tyres de nibbed, cleaned with tarminator and dressed with carpro perl

Arches flushed and protect with atom Mac and plastics dressed with meguiars hyper dressing. Also coated the front callipers.

Engine cleaned and dressed with megs hyper dressing


















Glass cleaned with angelwax vision and coated in 2 layers of H2GO.

Paint decontaminated with garage therapy Decon wash and bilt hamber korrosol. Didn't bother coating as the paint feels good. Was expecting to have to do a full polish but the paint is nearly perfect! Little to no marring anywhere so I think I'm going to just go straight to coating tomorrow. I'll get more pictures of that. Ran out of luck with the weather today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Finished up today, 1 layer of CSL and 2 layers of EXO. Wiped down the engine bay plastics, this is why I love hyper dressing makes it so easy to detail the engine, just spray and wipe it off the next day. Even coated the door shuts. I used the coatings in the trim and wiper blades too.

Also if you guys are looking for a good little detail cart I recommend the raskog from ikea.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks to have come up really well. 

Enjoy your new motor :thumb: 

Thanks for the heads up on the cart - will have a look...


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

The car looks great and I bet it’s a fun little drive, I’ve recently purchased a high Up! It’s a great little car and an enjoyable drive. I look forward to seeing more updates! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words guys, now the car is dialled in its time for some mods!

Will start with an exhaust and a few easy bits like a gas strut for the bonnet and a few other bolt in goodies. I'm in two minds on mapping as I like the idea of having a warranty lol.

Will be getting lowered soon too and looking at getting a set of OZ for it too, what do you think?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Eturty said:


> dialled in


You've been watching Obsessed Garage again haven't you


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> You've been watching Obsessed Garage again haven't you


Noooo....yess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Some after shots!!










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omrslhmms (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice one it is! Drive safe


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Few beadage shots


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks spot on, I would stick with the OE wheels :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Looks a nice little motor that.
When you get 5 minutes, can you pump up the rear tyre of your bike. Must drag its rear like a wormy dog. 🥴


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Really like this, and the original wheels looks simply great - why change ?.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

packard said:


> Really like this, and the original wheels looks simply great - why change ?.


I'm a Mod boy at heart i can't help it!


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Looks a nice little motor that.
> When you get 5 minutes, can you pump up the rear tyre of your bike. Must drag its rear like a wormy dog. 🥴


Not my bike! Otherwise its wouldn't be outside!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:
Really liking these little gti’s 
Great turn around buddy


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Something has arrived...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

Eturty said:


> Something has arrived...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice car. 

How have you found the RaceChip? I have one on my petrol Insignia 1.5T 165 and have been really impressed with it and the extra power.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Smart looking wee car - was following one the other day and thought is looked like a nippy and fun wee thing


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

bannan said:


> Very nice car.
> 
> How have you found the RaceChip? I have one on my petrol Insignia 1.5T 165 and have been really impressed with it and the extra power.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Ditto interested to hear about anybody who has experience of these. On paper sounds a good piece of kit and my car is out of warranty. Sorely tempted.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Little update chaps,

The racechip is a laugh! Really improves the mid range torque, it has a few setttings 'race' 'sport' and 'eco'. I mostly run it in sport as I found race pretty laggy. According the racechip it gives an extra 13bhp and 50nm of torque.

It's worth noting that you should really get a proper ECU flash if you are running some hardware mods (I.e. exhaust, intake etc.) to get the most out of them. The reason I went for the racechip for now is so I don't void my warranty, I can simply disconnect it and there's no trace left which is cool!

Going to pick up a new exhaust this weekend! I've gone for the Miltek road+ which is a middle ground between the non resonated and resonated systems.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Reminds me of the original Mk1 GTI, that was never the most powerful or the quickest in its class, but it was great fun and a good all rounder and built like a tank ( try shutting the door on one of them). I suspect that this is created from a similar mould.
Would a DSG box ruin it ? I think it would then turn it into a complete everyday car then, great for pootling around town in stop start traffic (once you have a DSG in London, you will never go back to a manual) and then also great for a little country lane blast if needed and hold its own on the motorway too. Plus it just looks cool


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

nicks16v said:


> Reminds me of the original Mk1 GTI, that was never the most powerful or the quickest in its class, but it was great fun and a good all rounder and built like a tank ( try shutting the door on one of them). I suspect that this is created from a similar mould.
> Would a DSG box ruin it ? I think it would then turn it into a complete everyday car then, great for pootling around town in stop start traffic (once you have a DSG in London, you will never go back to a manual) and then also great for a little country lane blast if needed and hold its own on the motorway too. Plus it just looks cool


Don't think there is a DSG available, also I don't know if it would suit the driving style as you really have to rev it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Nice looking car, my boss is wanting me to get oneas a company car


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Little trip into wales yesterday to pick up the new exhaust, car was faultless (as it should be!) loooing forward to bringing the noise now!


























New (to me) exhaust system, needed a wee clean up which I did with some fine wire wool and brute max metal polish. Also coated the tip with 2 coats of Gyeon rim. Ready to go on now!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey guys

wee update for you.

Cars booked in with JBS for a stage one map, also been looking at wheel options.

Take a look at my (slightly rubbish) rendering below and let me know what you think.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

A few other bits I'm looking at adding as well...


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Are those wheel nuts at the bottom ?


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

nicks16v said:


> Are those wheel nuts at the bottom ?


Yes mate, they convert it from wheel bolts to wheel nuts


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

OZ all day long...not only awesome but lightweight as well.

Guess the Sparcos may also be lightweight.

Have a look at Speedline Alloys (2118 or Comp 2) as well...they do a nice selection for lightweight smaller fitments

https://www.wheelbasealloys.com/all...MItaPaorqd7AIVV-3tCh3sVg1xEAAYASAAEgIHHPD_BwE

Sorry - not helping...too much choice :lol:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Could have bought an R with all this money you're spending on the Up!

Mod guy at heart I know you are but I really like the wheels on the car currently.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

The Speedline 2118's look pretty nice in Chris's Link, but still prefer the standard alloys on it if I'm being honest


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

thanks for the replies chaps, couple of things I don't like about the currently alloys on the up! re that they have 0 concavity, they almost look completely flat from a side on view. also the offset is incredibly week, so when i lower it it will look far too tucked for my taste.

I've spotted these which may give a nice OEM+ look which am i going for, same machined and black painted face. let me know what you think.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Try some spacers on the car before changing the wheels, will make a huge difference especially combined with a drop.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Are they racingline ? Not sure I have seen them ones before, what size are you going for ?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

These look nice, look like OZ too but cant tell

https://still-static.com/product/side-skirts-vw-up/


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

The weights of the rims are worth a look. I wouldn't go for anything heavier than the ones coming off. The stock wheels on these look bob on though and are hard to beat.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Think I may try a small drop and spacers before switching wheels, also need to switch out the tyres over to my favourite Michelin pilot sport 4s. Current tyres is a rather rubbish Goodyear efficiency, fees like they are made out of old pencil erasers. Also thinking out going a bit wider from 195/40/17 to 205/49/17. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I think the OZ wheels at the top of the original post are nice, I’m not a fan of the last set posted, but that’s my personal choice


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Little UP!date (sorry) cars just had its map completed today, stage one map now running 144bhp and 176lb of torque!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

And can you notice a difference since the remap ? More ‘pulling’ power now with the increase in torque ?


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> And can you notice a difference since the remap ? More 'pulling' power now with the increase in torque ?


Yes mate a huge difference!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

That is a big increase!

Does it void the VW warranty?


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

bluechimp said:


> That is a big increase!
> 
> Does it void the VW warranty?


Yeah I would think so, not sure though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Eturty said:


> Yes mate a huge difference!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy


----------

